# DVD doesn't work with 9.2



## Seeker (Mar 30, 2014)

9.2-RELEASE-p3  i386   custom kernel
CAM sees it:

```
# camcontrol devlist
<_NEC DVD_RW ND-3540A 1.01>        at scbus0 target 1 lun 0 (cd0,pass0)
```
This fails *dvd+rw-tools-7.1*:

```
# dvd+rw-mediainfo /dev/cd0
/dev/cd0: unable to open: Inappropriate ioctl for device

# growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/cd0=/var/tmp/test.iso
:-( unable to CAMGETPASSTHRU for /dev/cd0: Inappropriate ioctl for device
```
So I try to mount it and list files and it DOES WORK:

```
# mount /cdrom && ls -l /cdrom && umount /cdrom
```
When I've used *cdrecord* it interctaed with it successfully.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 31, 2014)

Does your custom kernel also include pass(4)?


----------



## Seeker (Mar 31, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Does your custom kernel also include pass(4)?


Yes, as shown in first command.

I can burn with `cdrecord` from sysutils/cdrtools port.

Also when I tried to `kldload`, (which are already compiled into kernel), I would get:

```
link_elf: symbol ata_controlcmd undefined
link_elf: symbol ata_setmode undefined
```


----------

